# Template question



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

So I'm not new to woodworking but guide bushings are something new.So I'm guess I'm asking if I went about this right.My main concern is matching the radius on all 3 levels.
Task: For my dinning room table I am using a southwestern design. I'm making the "legs" out of layered Ponderosa Pine and African Mahogany . 
I started with a template and a top bearing bit to make the fist cut halfway thru the piece. next I wanted to shadow that cut cutting completely thru the piece. I chose a bushing that matched the radius of the bearing bit.










next step is a groove to inlay turquoise that matches the pattern and the radius of the last step and this is cut on the Mahogany I turned over the piece and cut a template with the bearing bit . Used the template with the bushing and straight bit and cut the 
groove in the Mahogany.










end result is I got what I wanted .









Was this the easiest way ? I couldn't see any other way.

here is a setup of how it will fit together


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Having successfully mastered the technique Bob, why consider other methods.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, I do not think there is an easier way than the one you used but that is the beauty of the forums... there is always someone who comes up with a different method. I am curious to know more about the turquois inlay?


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll post on the inlay a little later. I bought some ...epoxy like material called Inlace and some small turquoise pieces. I figure the contrast between the Mahogany and the turquoise should work. Possibly inlay some nice Spanish 12" tiles for trivets on the top ?
I usually start with an idea and the details change.


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

harrysin said:


> Having successfully mastered the technique Bob, why consider other methods.


Since I've just started to use the guides ,and more often now templates,
I'm always looking to learn. Something I might miss to a more experienced woodworker would seem second nature. I've picked up a lot here just looking around

and thans for that


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

*update*



Mike said:


> Bob, I do not think there is an easier way than the one you used but that is the beauty of the forums... there is always someone who comes up with a different method. I am curious to know more about the turquois inlay?


Just an update on the inlay. Works great !!! The product *Inlace*, is a colored resin which you mix with hardener and in this case I added turquoise nuggets.Easy to fill the routed groove and I was amazed with how easy it sanded down.

Here is a link to my photo bucket folder of the project.
dinning room table pictures by bob14_08 - Photobucket

I'd like to post more as the project continues .Is there a proper spot on the forum ?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Show and Tell section near the bottom of our home page is for sharing project photos.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

bob14 said:


> Just an update on the inlay. Works great !!! The product *Inlace*, is a colored resin which you mix with hardener and in this case I added turquoise nuggets.Easy to fill the routed groove and I was amazed with how easy it sanded down.
> 
> Here is a link to my photo bucket folder of the project.
> dinning room table pictures by bob14_08 - Photobucket
> ...


Hi Bob:

Nicely done. I'm going to take a different view of the job. I'd like to see how you made the template. I.e. how you measured it out and cut it. I'm especially intrigued with how you matched the radii so nicely -- "common centre point?" What sized bits did you use with your guide?

As for a better way, I've thought about it and can find no better way to do it. I'd be inclined to use one template for all cuts but that offers no advantage over your method.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Bob:
> 
> Nicely done. I'm going to take a different view of the job. I'd like to see how you made the template. I.e. how you measured it out and cut it. I'm especially intrigued with how you matched the radii so nicely -- "common centre point?" What sized bits did you use with your guide?
> 
> As for a better way, I've thought about it and can find no better way to do it. I'd be inclined to use one template for all cuts but that offers no advantage over your method.


Me, too.
The inlay is really nice. 
I can see the templates themselves making a neat mirror frame.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Bob, 

I am waiting to see it with finish on it. It should really bring out the color in the Mahogany and show a good contrast to the Ponderosa Pine and Inlay.

Looks good so far.

Mike


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Bob:
> 
> Nicely done. I'm going to take a different view of the job. I'd like to see how you made the template. I.e. how you measured it out and cut it. I'm especially intrigued with how you matched the radii so nicely -- "common centre point?" What sized bits did you use with your guide?
> 
> As for a better way, I've thought about it and can find no better way to do it. I'd be inclined to use one template for all cuts but that offers no advantage over your method.


Thanks for the comments. 
The first template for the base frame (shown in this post) is much like the template
in the 6th picture in the link to my project.you can see the layout lines all the "steps "
are 5/8 and 3 inches on the long spans. I cut that on the band saw all were square cuts.Next for the first step I used a 5/8 pattern top bearing bit then I switched to a 5/8 bushing and a 1/4 straight bit to make the cut going all the way through. so the radius from the 5/8 but was matched by the 5/8 bushing. Then I turned the piece over ,used a flush trim bit and cut the next template . Now back to the 5/8 bushing and straight bit to make the cut on the Mahogany.
picture of the 2 templates 

dinning room table :: templates for mesa design picture by bob14_08 - Photobucket


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

bob14 said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> The first template for the base frame (shown in this post) is much like the template
> in the 6th picture in the link to my project.you can see the layout lines all the "steps "
> are 5/8 and 3 inches on the long spans. I cut that on the band saw all were square cuts.Next for the first step I used a 5/8 pattern top bearing bit then I switched to a 5/8 bushing and a 1/4 straight bit to make the cut going all the way through. so the radius from the 5/8 but was matched by the 5/8 bushing. Then I turned the piece over ,used a flush trim bit and cut the next template . Now back to the 5/8 bushing and straight bit to make the cut on the Mahogany.
> ...


Hi Bob:

Thanks for the explanation. I followed the link and low and behold the magic appeared. For people following this thread, the important lesson here is to use squared corners to make rounded ones when using a template guide. Study carefully the template in the link in the quote and the resulting work piece. You'll see that the template is cut square on all corners yet the guide rounds all the corners.

The progression starts with the square corners but that, in turn, generates rounded corners that, when they are used as a template, generate expanded corners that match the original template exactly.

Nicely done and thanks for the lesson.

Ron


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Bob:
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. I followed the link and low and behold the magic appeared. For people following this thread, the important lesson here is to use squared corners to make rounded ones when using a template guide. Study carefully the template in the link in the quote and the resulting work piece. You'll see that the template is cut square on all corners yet the guide rounds all the corners.
> 
> ...


As hard as we try, it's difficult to find anything new in this world. The template on the right has slices of quarter round beading glued in the corners and I made it sometime pre 2000. The template on the left which gives the same routed pattern was made by me in about 2001 and the drawn lines show where the glue lines are beneath the Laminex.


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

A lot of the Spanish designs have softly rounded corners and edges. Not as much as I did but I had to match bits and bushings so that is how I got what I got.The picture #1 I added to the link is the template for the tiles I'll inset on the table top ( mahogany)going in the pine frame . What I found was the tiles weren't quite square
so I decided to make a frame that was biscuit joined allowing a little give to match the tiles. I cut the pieces to match put the tiles in the middle for sizing glued and clamped the frame. Nice tight fit.
the larger frame/template allowed me to square the cuts to the table also.


----------



## bob14 (Aug 21, 2011)

Just finished the spots for the tiles
used this template








end result will be something like this








since this is the last template I'll move on the the show and tell for the rest of the project
here is the url for the photos again
dinning room table pictures by bob14_08 - Photobucket


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Nicely done Bob. High on style and subtle embellishments. Thanks too for the step-by-step on photobucket. That will help many with their projects.


----------

